# Extending a plow



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I have had numerous requests regarding some of our modifications to our snowplows,so I thought I'd post them here so everyone can see them.

First couple pics are what we do to most of our 9 ft blades to make them more productive,yet still easy to transport.The extensions come off easily with two simple hitch pins for transporting or if you just want a 9 ft blade.Slide them on and the blade is almost 12 ft wide,makes a big difference.Also don't have to carry all the extra wieght around when travelling.Most of our contracts on each route are right next to each other,so once they get to the area the go on and stay on all night.I pair the truck with a smaller S10 or full size Jimmy with a smaller blade for the tight stuff.

Here is the first,showing two simple receiver brackets bolted to the backside of the moldboard.We bolt them on so if they break,we bolt on a new set and don't have to cut off any welds.Haven't had to change on yet.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Pic two showing the actual extensions,or wings.Fabricated our own frame,and used poly rinkboard the the local arena was throwing out.The long tubes which go into the receiver brackets are just lightly welded to the brackets and are thin walled so if you really catch something,they will break.They have broken several times,usually at the welds,but they are easy to just tack back on.I'd rather spend 20 mins repairing the extension,instead of repairing or replacing a twisted plow.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Pic 3 shoing front and back of wings.We use old carbides cut down to size for the wings,which slightly verlaps the carbide on the plow.We also mount another set of markers,so you know where the edge of the blade is.It's a lot easier to see the blade with the extensions on,as they stick out on either side of the truck


----------



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

That is awsome.. But I gotta ask.. How did you make the curved back braces to contour to you r moldboards ??


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

The vertical curved pieces were traced out from the original blade.Use a piece of stiff cardboard to trace them onto,then cut them out and used it as a template.From there I made a plywood template which I used as a guide to torch them out by hand.7" grinder smoothed them out.

The last few sets I have had done by the steel co.They either flame cut or water cut them,but they come out beautiful.A little more expensive,but no time or labour involved.


----------



## Maverick (Nov 14, 2001)

Looks pretty awesome! I may have to do that to my 9'er and make 12'.

Got any pics of the extentions in place on the plow? And maybe a front shot?


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Chris, It's that time again. Thought I'd bring this back to the top for some review. Jerre


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Those extensions look really nice. They look like they really make the truck more productive. Simple and easy to use is another thing i like about them. pumpkin:


----------



## Robo (Jan 17, 2004)

Chris dug this up in a search. Nice  

I am going to put some sort of wings on my snoway. I talked to snoway technical the other day and they said do not drill holes in the polycarbonate moldboard as it will most certainly crack. I am thinking of trying a hybrid design of a regular pro wing and a pro plus wing (the way the pro plus connects to the blade would be great). Was thinking of using the shoe bracket on the snoway or perhaps welding a brace in between the ribs about midway up for support. I am attempting to do a nice job on them because if they work good I may patent them and sell to snoway or someone. Have you made any wings for a snoway?? or thought about it?? Just asking as you seem to be the resident expert on fabrication


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Wyldman has not been seen on the site for a long time. Have to find him elsewhere.


----------



## Robo (Jan 17, 2004)

Flipper said:


> Wyldman has not been seen on the site for a long time. Have to find him elsewhere.


Thanks didn't realize I will seek him out else where


----------



## Guy (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice extensions :salute:


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

It's an old post but it gives people ideas.


----------



## Ice Scream (Nov 11, 2005)

They are nice, the extensions I built were permanent. I bought a used 7'6" boss v plow and turned it into a 9'2". Its lighter than a 9'2" and just as strong.


----------



## pdionne (Jan 21, 2007)

Does anyone know of manufacturer of wings that will fit a sno-way series 24 plow. I've got a 2001 F-250 and the blade is too narrow for the truck.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

check the snoway forum, they just released a wing this year. They are BETA units and I believe are having issues with a few of them, but if you've got a welder, its nothin you can't fix yourself.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

pdionne;529572 said:


> Does anyone know of manufacturer of wings that will fit a sno-way series 24 plow. I've got a 2001 F-250 and the blade is too narrow for the truck.


You can either buy a set of Pro Wings from northern tool (northerntool.com) or get a set of the ones that are manufactured by snoway. a lot of people use the pro wings from northern tool but i have heard they arent the strongest and bend easy if you are not careful. the ones from snoway probly cost more but i bet they last a lot longer too.


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Very nice...creative way of solving a problem....the northern tools ones that I've used seemed to be of lighter weight...they bent up when one of the guys stacked with them on...


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

i just realized this thread is from 2002 but they do look like a good idea 12' blade on a pickup is awesome.


----------

